# Smith and Wesson M&P 40c



## eric-holmes (Aug 11, 2012)

Bought a little something for personal defense Thursday, so of course I had to photograph it.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2012)

Combat Commander wants to make a new friend!

Nice!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sweet little weapon! Nicely shot! I may have to play with this idea.. get some images of my SIGs.


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 11, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Combat Commander wants to make a new friend!
> 
> Nice!



Thanks. But, who is Combat Commander? lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

eric-holmes said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Combat Commander wants to make a new friend!
> ...



A special version of the Colt 1911... with a shorter barrel than standard issue, designed for concealed carry .


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 11, 2012)

Ah, I thought it was someone on the forum lol. I am relatively new to handguns. I once owned an XD Compact 40 but I sold it because I never shot it and I really didn't like how it felt in my hands. But, I love how this thing shoots. I just need to to get used to the long double trigger pull.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

eric-holmes said:


> Ah, I thought it was someone on the forum lol. I am relatively new to handguns. I once owned an XD Compact 40 but I sold it because I never shot it and I really didn't like how it felt in my hands. But, I love how this thing shoots. I just need to to get used to the long double trigger pull.



Get it tuned by someone that knows what they are doing... you would be amazed at the difference!   Well worth it!


----------

